# 05 28rss



## mikew (Apr 17, 2005)

just made the move from a 35.5 coachman to a 28rss.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy your new outback!!








Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Congratulations! The 28RSDS looks like a nice rig.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mikew

Congrats on your new TT.







and welcome to Outbackers action

I know you will enjoy this forum as much as everyone else does.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome mikew to the Outbacker Family
And congrats on the Trailer.
Don action


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Good luck with the new Outback. Thats funny we ditched our 34' Coachman 2 years ago and have loved the first Outback so much we just bought a 27rsds.

John


----------

